
Ireland – the world's most litigious society - jamesblonde
http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/courts/hill-walker-injured-on-rotting-boardwalk-on-wicklow-way-awarded-40000-damages-34631076.html
======
dang
Please don't rewrite titles like this. The HN guidelines ask you to "please
use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait."

If you want to express your opinion, please do so by posting a comment to the
thread. That way it will be on a level playing field with everyone else's.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
dalke
Not only it is a rewrite, but the opinion is not substantiated by the article,
which says this that despite "hundreds of falls over the years by walkers in
the country’s various national parks – many resulting in broken bones – Ms
Wall’s was the first in which the Service had been sued for negligence and
breach of duty."

